# refining equipment suppliers in USA



## zachy (Jun 9, 2013)

Well folks I open this topic to find the best manufacturers of equipment for refining gold in the U.S., or that I can say about the Italian teams, I say they are good.


----------



## squarecoinman (Jun 9, 2013)

zachy said:


> Well folks I open this topic to find the best manufacturers of equipment for refining gold in the U.S., or that I can say about the Italian teams, I say they are good.




Dear Zachy Did you use search ? I guess not as if you would have done that you would have known that there is one manufacturers of equipment for refining gold in the U.S
you would also find out that the company is not very popular here on the forum. To many times people would buy the product and come here asking for help.
There are other companies that will sell equipment such as filters, pumps, jars, all used in refining but they can also be used for other things.

I Think you are a drive by "shooter" that feels the need to post something without doing your homework, without reading what you post before posting it . 

what you write about the Italian teams does not make sense ( when talking about gold refining ) 

It is post like this that bring down the quality of the forum. 


scm


----------



## Palladium (Jun 9, 2013)

:arrow: :|


----------



## zachy (Sep 30, 2016)

I need a team to refine small batches of 1 kg of gold and one kilogram of platinum, which is of good quality.
they think of this
https://www.ishor.com/simplicity-gold-platinum-refining-system


----------



## anachronism (Sep 30, 2016)

Many of the guys here are way above that kind of thing. 

I do have to ask how they would get the product to refine?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 30, 2016)

zachy said:


> I need a team to refine small batches of 1 kg of gold and one kilogram of platinum, which is of good quality.
> they think of this
> https://www.ishor.com/simplicity-gold-platinum-refining-system




Shor is a legend in their own mind.. :lol: 

Gash I crack myself up at times. :? 

Thank you. Thank you.

I will be here all week for repeat performances.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 30, 2016)

zachy said:


> I need a team to refine small batches of 1 kg of gold and one kilogram of platinum, which is of good quality.
> they think of this



You don't really need a team. Just a single person that knows what they are doing can handle that quantity. Not that hard of a job.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 30, 2016)

You are not being very specific as to what type of material you are asking about purchasing refining equipment for. Before any system recommendations can be made we need to know more about the feed material.


----------



## zachy (Nov 1, 2016)

Electrolysis can be refined platinum, I want to get 99.99 Pt, from alluvial platinum, with law 850, which is the best way to get 99.99?


----------



## 4metals (Nov 1, 2016)

Do you want to refine the platinum or exercise the right under Colombia's Law 850 of citizen oversight? In other words, do you want to do it or talk about it?


----------



## zachy (Nov 2, 2016)

I have managed to refine platinum high as 987 but I want to get higher purity, also'm making jewelry paltino, alloy cobalt and copper by the method of casting, I want to know who knows refined platinum to 999, who knows something of platinum in this forum ?


----------



## zachy (Nov 2, 2016)

4 Metals want your email so we can talk platinum, I think very few handle the issue, I'm making platinum jewelry, but I have some questions
thanks


----------

